# Selling my bow



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am selling my Fred bear lights out it comes with a QAD ultra rest, true glo sights, limb saver stabilizer and some gold tip arrows. I am asking $325 or best offer.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am moving this to the trading post as it is the only place where ads are allowed.


----------

